# Night fishing black light



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

I already wasted money on two any help would be grate.. Long story sort can't see theshore you can se e the line good but hard to juge what is what.we had on e when I was about rt or so n you could se e srumps bassgrass n the shir any help on a betterbwould be grate I do a kot of bass fishing


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

I use flood beam LED's in Amber and it works well. One on each side about the middle of the boat on a Ram mount so I can take them off easy. The LED's are made by Rigid Industries.


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

are they realy good we use to have the old ones where it had the black light bulb on top and the white light on bottom.. can you really see the shore or laydowns in the water?


----------



## glock23 (Aug 3, 2011)

http://www.nightfishion.net/default.html any one ever heard or seen this befor is it any good for the money... looks cool as h***. but looks can be deceiving... "my wife" lol if its worth it maybe for my bday...


----------



## CaptJoe (Jan 20, 2009)

Yes, these are very well designed LED lights. I have them on 2 quads, my boat has a 40" bar on the front and rear as well as 2 sets of dually flood as spreader lights on my thompson. My bass boat has one dually on each side in amber as fishing lights and I mounted two on a custom bow light bracket. They don't get hot and you can run them a very long time with minimal power use. I am looking into becoming a dealer on these lights that is just how impressed I am with them.

http://www.rigidindustries.com/

http://youtu.be/GmOTor6kYok

http://youtu.be/-B5DLyDICtc They shoot the light with an AR and it still works.


----------

